# Upgradeitus



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi All,

Having got myself a ECM Sykronika, I have discovered my current grinder is not meeting my expectations ( an 8 yr old Mignon with Doser ).

I am looking at the following as options, but am keen to try and get to a 65mm burr size if I can. I also have a height restriction of 50cm ( total height ) so would be looking at a smaller hopper so as to help with access to refill. I am keen on doserless, on demand grinder. Timer preferred and weight dispensed would be amazing.

Budget sub £600

Options I have thought of;

Eureka Atom

Eureka Atom 65

Eureka Zenith 65

Firenzato F4

Firenzato F64

Ceado E37j

Compak C5 ( not 65mm I am aware but BB love it )

ECM S Automatic 64

Any thoughts or comments would be much appreciated.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Are you considering only brand new? Going second hand could get you 75/83mm.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

It's not for everyone but I'm a massive fan of large hand grinders for home use.

I have a HG1 and would only consider another hand grinder for day to day use.

There is a great 2nd hand grinder for sale at the minute. Only thing is I'm not sure if the size is under counter friendly...


----------



## Pal_1 (Dec 9, 2017)

I can recommend the Fiorenzato's, I am on to my third F5 auto, and they have been great.


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

PPapa said:


> Are you considering only brand new? Going second hand could get you 75/83mm.


No i would go 75/83 but it seems my height issues kicks in at the size?


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> It's not for everyone but I'm a massive fan of large hand grinders for home use.
> 
> I have a HG1 and would only consider another hand grinder for day to day use.
> 
> There is a great 2nd hand grinder for sale at the minute. Only thing is I'm not sure if the size is under counter friendly...


Thanks, Hand grind is not going to work for me unfortunately.

i'm scouring the forums and eBay but values stay quite high for what is often a compromise option, which is why new has appeal.


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

C5 and F64 probably too tall even with small hopper, probably Zenith too.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Fellow Synchronika owner

I have the Profitec Pro-T64 (64mm flat burrs)

When I chose my grinder, I had on my short list (with the following reasons as virtues);

the Compak E5 OD (Bella Barista recommendation),

Eureka Zenith 65 and 75 (65 affordable, 75 bigger burrs with Titanium but more expensive),

Eureka Atom (quiet)

Rocket Fausto (looks good)

I believe all of the above are within the 50cm limitation you have

During the incubation period (my thought process) I realised half way through that single dosing capability was going to be a big requirement for me.

This requires easy access to grind exit chute, with static control and clump crusher within easy access. It also meant convenience to brush out any remaining grind in chute was higher priority now. So suddenly profitec and rocket Fausto were ahead. Come to think of it, I have no idea why I didn't really look at the Mazzers. They have the Mini and SJ with Funnels just like profitec and rocket...but something about the burr carrier (messy thread) and the adjustability (stiff to adjust) turned me off.

I chose profitec for its physical metal buttons (not touch screen or plastic nipples under plastic sheet like the rocket). Also funnel lid was not wired, for easy removal.

If however, single dosing is not important to you, then I recommend the zenith 75 if within budget reach.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

jerbla said:


> No i would go 75/83 but it seems my height issues kicks in at the size?


Used E37s is around that price and it's lower than 50cm.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

I've got the Fiorenzato F83, not one of your contenders I know but I can fully endorse the brand. I'd only change for a Mythos I think.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

You would need a short hopper on a Mythos to stay under 50cm but those cost an arm and a leg for what they are however you might get one for around £600 or perhaps a tad more inc £££'s for short hopper. If you are a handy type you could cut down the larger one then you could buy one today for less than £600

I have a number of grinders and think you should at least consider a Mythos


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> You would need a short hopper on a Mythos to stay under 50cm but those cost an arm and a leg for what they are however you might get one for around £600 or perhaps a tad more inc £££'s for short hopper. If you are a handy type you could cut down the larger one then you could buy one today for less than £600
> 
> I have a number of grinders and think you should at least consider a Mythos


I will take a look therefore, many thanks for this tip, any hints on where to start looking?


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

re Mythos, Eureka and Simonellis are all 500mm plus with quite small/ slim hoppers, am i looking at the wrong thing here? Many thanks


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Mine is 470mm to the top of the metalwork and 595mm to top of large hopper.

Folks on here often post ebay links but it is also a really good idea to talk to @coffeechap


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Well in my first step down this path I have equipped my self with a very nicely looked after Super Jolly, timer and loser model. This will hopefully highlight the difference I am seeking in going to a larger burr size.

This advice still remains relevant as I still see a doserless OD machine belonging alongside the Synconika at some stage.

Thanks


----------



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

Loser model? Don't be so hard on yourself! :-D


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Covveekid said:


> Loser model? Don't be so hard on yourself! :-D


Badoom-tish! More of a Runner-Up Jolly then? I thought the same thing - it was autocorrrect for doser I suspect. Don't these phones/computers know *anything* about coffee?


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Yes I am happy though have not had chance to play and set up.

Good news is that I can get a small Fiorenzato hopper that will allow it to fit in the space I have. A good start to larger burr size grinding I hope.

There will be a well priced pre used and loved Eureka ( Doser ) on the forum very soon.

Cheers


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Quick update:

250g hopper due any day, a large Conical Mazzer 1.2kg ( I believe ) will be for sale any time soon.

Observations of the Mazzer so far are:

- Good fine adjustments possible.

- Lots of static and "spitting" of coffee, from the outlet and also out of the doser.

- High retention.

- A step of from the Mignon

- This is a stepping stone, as I Still want an OD machine (C37J or an Atom.)

Advice sought on following:

- adapting and / or removing the doser and employing a shoot/ system for doserless delivery ( could be a challenge with a timer )?

- reducing the static.

Thanks,

Jez


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi @jerbla

Did you mean to say you have a large conical mazzer as well as your super jolly or did you mean the Hopper that is 1.2Kg









Do a quick search on the forum for Super jolly mods you should find all the answers you need there as well documented mods in the past to take you to where you need.

John


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

johnealey said:


> Hi @jerbla
> 
> Did you mean to say you have a large conical mazzer as well as your super jolly or did you mean the Hopper that is 1.2Kg
> 
> ...


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi All,

OK some progress:

- Have found the paper schnozzer device, saves the mess, but the real issue is the static.

- Need an anti static screen, can't locate here, any clues?

Thanks,

Jez


----------

